# TAMMY Arrives to Blu-Ray, DVD and Digital HD on 11/11



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

MELISSA MCCARTHY HITS THE ROAD WHEN

TAMMY

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON NOVEMBER 11 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and HD Digital Download include an extended cut of the film you couldn’t see in theaters,

Tammy’s Road Trip Checklist, Gag Reel, Deleted Scenes and More Fun Extras



Burbank, CA, September 3, 2014 – Prepare for your holiday road trip when “Tammy” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on November 11 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Oscar® nominee Melissa McCarthy (“Bridesmaids”) and Academy Award® winner Susan Sarandon (“Dead Man Walking”) embark on an unforgettable highway adventure in “Tammy,” marking Ben Falcone’s directorial debut.



“Tammy” stars Melissa McCarthy and Susan Sarandon, alongside Allison Janney (“The Help”), playing Tammy’s world-weary mom, Deb; Gary Cole (TV’s “VEEP”) as ladies’ man Earl; and Mark Duplass (HBO’s “Togetherness”) as his son, Bobby; with Dan Aykroyd (“The Campaign”) as Tammy’s dad, Don; and Academy Award® winner Kathy Bates (“Misery,” “Midnight in Paris”) as Pearl’s fun-loving cousin Lenore. Rounding out the cast are Sandra Oh (TV’s “Grey’s Anatomy”) as Lenore’s partner, Susanne; Oscar® nominee Toni Collette (“The Sixth Sense”) as Tammy’s neighbor, Missi; and Nat Faxon (“Bad Teacher”) as Tammy’s husband, Greg.



New Line Cinema’s “Tammy” was produced by Will Ferrell, Adam McKay and Melissa McCarthy, with executive producers Rob Cowan, Ben Falcone, Chris Henchy, Kevin Messick, Toby Emmerich, Richard Brener and Michael Disco. The screenplay is by Melissa McCarthy & Ben Falcone.



“Tammy” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Tammy” via purchase from digital retailers.



The Blu-ray Combo Pack and Digital HD versions include an extended cut of the film featuring additional hilarious moments with Tammy, Pearl and the rest of the cast on their road trip adventure.



SYNOPSIS



After losing her job, husband and car in one day, Tammy Banks (McCarthy) wants out of her small town existence. With no money or transportation, her only way out is with her hard-partying grandmother, Pearl (Sarandon). Their misadventures and brushes with the law lead them on a funny and heartfelt road trip to remember.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Tammy” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· Extended Cut

· Tammy’s Road Trip Checklist

· Deleted Scenes

· Fun Extras

· Gag Reel

“Tammy” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· Gag Reel



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On November 11, “Tammy” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Tammy” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: November 11, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 96 minutes

Rating: Rated R for language including sexual references.
DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I think this movie was better than Identity Thief but not better than The Heat.
Tammy had its funny moments but Melissa brings nothing new to the table.
Thank you for sharing Mike I will definitely rent it for my wife who has not seen it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> I think this movie was better than Identity Thief but not better than The Heat.
> Tammy had its funny moments but Melissa brings nothing new to the table.
> Thank you for sharing Mike I will definitely rent it for my wife who has not seen it.


lol, good to know. I never saw it in theater's so I may just toss it on the review table to see how it is.


----------

